# Buying a house in Pera - do we need an architect?



## shaunacol (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi all, we are in the process of buying a villa in Pera but we are worried about a golf course and hotel complex that has planning permission nearby (between Salgados lagoon and the town of Armação de Pera). We have researched on line but what we really need to do is to find out how we can get a copy of the plans to see how it might affect our villa. Our solicitor says it is not something they can help with, but an architect may be able to help. If you can help with any of my questions below then I would appreciate it:

1. Do we need to employ an architect to look at these plans? If so, can anyone recommend one?
2. Is there any other issues we need to be aware of when buying this property?

Any help appreciated! We adore the villa but feel very nervous going through the Portuguese process without fully understanding it.

Thanks Shauna


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Shauna

I think that there should be a copy of the plans at the local Camra. Unless of course the application has yet to be considered & approved in which case I guess it is still just an application.

You do not state how close the proposed development is to your villa.
Line of sight? 
Over the next hill? 

These are factors which will have an impact, as it is subjective that will be for the individual to decide.

There are other issues like for example, access roads and service roads for the golf course and hotel complex. Will these impact on the area or not.
Water for the golf course, how will this be obtained and stored, will there be bore holes and artificial lakes, if so how will that impact on the surrounding area?

Then there are other issues, like for example the potential uplift in "your" villa value assuming the development is a success. The downside will be if the development "bombs".

This is not an easy one with IMHO no right or wrong answer, all I would advise is tread carefully and don´t be rushed.

I hope that helps

Rob


----------



## shaunacol (Jul 4, 2012)

robc said:


> Hi Shauna
> 
> I think that there should be a copy of the plans at the local Camra. Unless of course the application has yet to be considered & approved in which case I guess it is still just an application.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rob, that does help. We are over in Portugal next week so ill look up the local Camra and go over there. Looks like the development will be in our line of sight. We are 2 miles from the coast and the development is right on the coast. It should be a mile from us but I am worried about access roads etc as you said plus what our view will look like. On-line a lot of people seem against the plans but it says that they are approved already although none of the buildings will be over 3 storeys so that is a positive thing. Some people on line say that similar developments have been abandoned by developers who have run out of money - that is a fear as well...thanks again for your help Shauna


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

shaunacol said:


> On-line a lot of people seem against the plans but it says that they are approved already although none of the buildings will be over 3 storeys so that is a positive thing. Some people on line say that similar developments have been abandoned by developers who have run out of money - that is a fear as well...thanks again for your help Shauna


This can be an issue, the Portuguese are eternal optimists which is a lovely trait to have but it does rather mean that they will blunder in with little regard to the overall picture. Building houses and developments are 2 areas you see this, as are driving, building site health and safety are 2 more obvious ones!!!!!, these developments can and do run out of money and then it depends on another company looking to pick up the pieces................usually happens but it can be a bit lengthy.

Tread carefully and do not be rushed.

Footnote: If the plans are approved, your solicitor should know about this and be able to hunt the plans down for you.

We may be on the Silver Coast but when buying our plot our advogado told us about a road construction (N9 Nazare to Tomar) that was approved some 7 kms away from us. She also arranged an appointment at the Camra so that we could inspect the plans with our Architect. 

HTH

Rob


----------



## shaunacol (Jul 4, 2012)

robc said:


> This can be an issue, the Portuguese are eternal optimists which is a lovely trait to have but it does rather mean that they will blunder in with little regard to the overall picture. Building houses and developments are 2 areas you see this, as are driving, building site health and safety are 2 more obvious ones!!!!!, these developments can and do run out of money and then it depends on another company looking to pick up the pieces................usually happens but it can be a bit lengthy.
> 
> Tread carefully and do not be rushed.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Really appreciate the information. It's lucky that we plan to go over next week - good timing for us to dig into this further. Cheers Shauna


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

shaunacol said:


> Hi all, we are in the process of buying a villa in Pera but we are worried about a golf course and hotel complex that has planning permission nearby (between Salgados lagoon and the town of Armação de Pera). We have researched on line but what we really need to do is to find out how we can get a copy of the plans to see how it might affect our villa. Our solicitor says it is not something they can help with, but an architect may be able to help. If you can help with any of my questions below then I would appreciate it:
> 
> 1. Do we need to employ an architect to look at these plans? If so, can anyone recommend one?
> 2. Is there any other issues we need to be aware of when buying this property?
> ...


Hi I am not to far from you and know Pera well, the plan was in the news just the other day, you should be able to get the information from the Silves Camra it is the large building half way up silves town most speak English , strangely my architect who has his own business actually work for the camra as well, if you need further help you can PM me


----------

